# Cannot post new news?



## staun (May 17, 2005)

Hey,

Why can't I "submit a scoop" anymore? When using the frontpage and pressing the button a page comes up (just like this one which says "Post new thread"), but when I submit I end up with a blank page. What's up?

Soeren

Edit: It's via this page: http://www.enworld.org/newthread.php?do=newthread&f=109


----------



## staun (May 17, 2005)

*Doesn't work either.*

When I go directly to the    	

EN World - Morrus' D&D / d20 News & Reviews Site > Meta - Forums About Forums  > News Items  > D&D/D20 News Items 

-forum I fail to post as well.

I tried by Mozilla firefox, mozilla and Internet exploder. neither works.

Soeren


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 17, 2005)

All submitted scoops are monitored by the moderators for those sections. They are held at a  midway point, for editiing, if needed, the source is checked, and for approval by said mod, if the news is indeed deem worthy for the next stage, to go the front page.

I hope this helps, clear the confusion.


----------



## staun (May 18, 2005)

It doesn't really. I am aware of this fact, and I have submitted news previously, but lately the Submit a Scoop feature will not allow me to start another thread. See the bottom of this thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=72539 where purplepete reports the exact same problem.

I just get a blank page. The board seems broken.

Soeren


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 19, 2005)

staun said:
			
		

> It doesn't really. I am aware of this fact, and I have submitted news previously, but lately the Submit a Scoop feature will not allow me to start another thread. See the bottom of this thread http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=72539 where purplepete reports the exact same problem.
> 
> I just get a blank page. The board seems broken.
> 
> Soeren




Oh...well with that...YO!!!!! TECHS...Yu-Ho!!! Enworld Techs...


----------



## Michael Morris (May 19, 2005)

Browser / OS please. Next week is finals week so this could be delayed a bit.


----------



## staun (May 19, 2005)

Several setups, neither work:
  1. Linux 2.6.11 kernel with Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4 (May have old cookies)
  2. Windows XP Pro latest SP, Mozilla Firefox 1.0.4 (Never accessed Enworld before)
  3. Windows XP Pro latest SP, Latest IE.  (Never accessed Enworld before)


----------



## purplepete (May 20, 2005)

*Still cannot submit a scoop*

As Staun says, I am having the same problem as him - I tried to submit a scoop on the new Netbook of Feats coming out (I'm the main editor for the current version) and no matter how hard I tried I could only get a blank page.  I'm also pretty certain it has nothing to do with cookies.     I've tried the following setups:
  Connection via firewall to internet, broadband, IE 6, XP SP2 with latest patches
  Connection via firewall to internet, broadband, Firefox,  XP SP2 with latest patches
  Connection direct to internet, broadband, IE 6, NT SP6a with latest patches
  Connection direct to internet, dial-up, IE 6,  XP SP2 with latest patches
  Connection direct to internet, dial-up, IE 6,  XP SP2 with latest patches


----------



## Tim Gray (May 23, 2005)

Same here. I've tried several times to post an item about a new PDF product, but clicking submit just generates an empty white screen.


----------



## staun (May 23, 2005)

3 people with this problem. Wonder when somebody notices....


----------



## Truth Seeker (May 23, 2005)

staun said:
			
		

> 3 people with this problem. Wonder when somebody notices....




It has been noticed.


----------



## Michael Morris (May 24, 2005)

staun said:
			
		

> 3 people with this problem. Wonder when somebody notices....




Noted - but I have classes and work which have priority.


----------

